# Information on Front Range Road Races



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Now that I no longer live in Boulder, I'm finding it harder to figure out when and where future races are. 

Does anyone have any websites or other resources to help me plan out my excuses for not racing?


----------



## shongalola (Nov 2, 2005)

www.americancycling.org


----------



## SlowBikeRacer (Nov 7, 2005)

http://www.cyclingevents.com/RaceCalendars/ColoradoCalendar2007.aspx


----------



## johngfoster (Jan 14, 2005)

Assuming you have a USA Cycling racing licence, log in on www.usacycling.org and it should list all the local races in the next few months on the right side of the page.


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

johngfoster said:


> Assuming you have a USA Cycling racing licence, log in on www.usacycling.org and it should list all the local races in the next few months on the right side of the page.


Except he was asking about racing in CO. There might be 1 or 2 USCF races in the state that aren't hosted by a university... the rest are at the above link www.americancycling.org
the ACA is the old BRAC for the OP...

good sources in the state:
www.americancycling.org
www.dbcevents.com
www.boulderracing.com
www.coloradousac.org/road/
http://cyclingevents.com/

and the local arguing forum
www.tetoncycling.com

fitness testing/ bike fits etc:
http://icphbalance.com/
http://www.bch.org/sportsmedicine/


----------

